# itunes not working?



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble getting into itunes store tonight?  I just get a blank screen.  When I first went in I clicked on download  new itunes or somethingby mistake and tried to back out of it.  I don't think anything downloaded before I closed it but now I cannot get into the store for the past two hours or so.
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Working for me, make sure you're not on the downloads page (there are tabs down the bottom).

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Working for me, make sure you're not on the downloads page (there are tabs down the bottom).
> 
> Betsy


Well it wasn't that as there was nothing at the bottom of the page. But I clicked on the bar in the center that shows download status and it came back on. So thanks Betsy.


----------

